# Bath Salts



## Marilyn Norgart (Sep 9, 2019)

I have been trying to make bath salts for about 1/2 a year off and on with bad results.
I have been using:
1c Epsom salts
1c sea salts
1/4c baking soda
essential oils
coloring
 water
I have tried using poly sorbet 80 (sp?)
I have tried baking them
I have tried using different amounts of water but I am wondering if the water isn't the problem
and every time I take a bath I have clumps of baking soda floating on the top--its not very relaxing cuz I spend most of the time in the tub trying to smoosh the clumps. 
its that time of the year where I am starting to take more baths
I am wondering what would happen if I didn't use water.  I have stopped using baking soda in the salts but I really want to use it.
its driving me insane that I cant figure this out--I have had people explain how to do it to me but nothing has worked.  I make bath fizzies that come out right so I just don't have a clue what I am doing wrong with the salts


----------



## justjacqui (Sep 9, 2019)

What is the purpose of the water? I have never seen water used in bath salts. You really don't want water near them until you add them to the bath.


----------



## JoeyJ (Sep 10, 2019)

Theres an awesome website called www.thesaltbox.com.au that I have recently got a lot of useful tips from while trying to formulate an original bath salt recipe. Its a delight to browse also!
I have found that the more I try to add to my bath salts, the worse they turn out! Especially the magnesium chloride blend, it just gets wet so fast even unscented and in a sealed jar.
Best one so far is plain rock salt with a few essential oils, loose in a jar, and added as needed to the bath.
Hope you get some success soon!


----------



## lsg (Sep 10, 2019)

Here is a recipe I got from The Comprehensive Guide to Hnadcrafted Bath Salts by Rachel Huston.  I found this a great guide for making bath salts.  It has lots of info and some great recipes.

1 cup Epsom salts
1 cup Kosher salt
3 Tablespoons dendritic salt
1/2 tsp EO
15 drops dye
Is there a reason you are using baking soda in your bath salts?  It is not necessary unless you want to add citric acid to make fizzing bath salts.

Here is a recipe from the Swiftcraftymonkey blog

Measure out 3% Natrasorb bath and pour the 1% fragrance or essential oil into that container. Mix well. Add the Epsom salts. Add a titch of colour – if you’re using liquid colours, I mean a drop or two! – and mix well. You’re done!

FIZZING BATH SALTS WITH NATRASORB BATH
66% Epsom salts (can substitute fine sea salt for part or all of Epsom salts.  Susan say not to use Dead Sea Salt as a substitute.)
20% baking soda
10% citric acid
3% Natrasorb bath  (tapioca starch)
1% fragrance oil or essential oil
colouring (optional)

Follow the instructions above by combining the Natrasorb bath and fragrance/essential oil first, then adding the rest of the ingredients. Only use a titch of colour as any more than that will set off the fizz!


----------

